# Earthquake Compensation



## Barry (Jan 28, 2008)

A question for one of our experts. We've just been told we should apply for funds to repair our house from the earthquake damage. The problem is that our evaluation said that although we were category E it was because our chimney wasn't straight. 
They then said it was a mistake as the chimney had been built that way. Now they say we are eligible because we are in the "historic center" of the village.
We are actually on the edge of the village, second last house and it was built in the 1920's unlike the centre which were built pre 1900's. The church was in the early 1600's.
From what I can get out of the authorities so far is that we can get 80% of the cost of upgrading the earthquake resistance of our house ie concrete collar and chained walls, not repair of any damage. 
Anyone have an idea on the cost? The house isn't worth sinking another 20,000 euro into so if these upgrades cost more than 100,000 euro it isn't worth it for us. If it's in the 30,000 to 40,000 euro range then It would make sense but I've been hearing some really high numbers from people.


----------



## Barry (Jan 28, 2008)

Barry said:


> A question for one of our experts. We've just been told we should apply for funds to repair our house from the earthquake damage. The problem is that our evaluation said that although we were category E it was because our chimney wasn't straight.
> They then said it was a mistake as the chimney had been built that way. Now they say we are eligible because we are in the "historic center" of the village.
> We are actually on the edge of the village, second last house and it was built in the 1920's unlike the centre which were built pre 1900's. The church was in the early 1600's.
> From what I can get out of the authorities so far is that we can get 80% of the cost of upgrading the earthquake resistance of our house ie concrete collar and chained walls, not repair of any damage.
> Anyone have an idea on the cost? The house isn't worth sinking another 20,000 euro into so if these upgrades cost more than 100,000 euro it isn't worth it for us. If it's in the 30,000 to 40,000 euro range then It would make sense but I've been hearing some really high numbers from people.


The comune has replied to my questions and said that because we are in the "Centro Storico" we can apply. Because this is our second home the government will pay 80% up to a maximum cost of repairs of 80,000 euros. I have to get more information as they say it is for repairs to damage caused by the earthquake. No mention of the cost of upgrading the whole house to new earthquake regulations so for us it would be a couple of hundred euros to remove the chimney (fireplace dosen't work very well so it is easier to get rid of it)


----------



## GuidoandGillian (Dec 27, 2009)

*Earthquake repairs etc*



Barry said:


> The comune has replied to my questions and said that because we are in the "Centro Storico" we can apply. Because this is our second home the government will pay 80% up to a maximum cost of repairs of 80,000 euros. I have to get more information as they say it is for repairs to damage caused by the earthquake. No mention of the cost of upgrading the whole house to new earthquake regulations so for us it would be a couple of hundred euros to remove the chimney (fireplace dosen't work very well so it is easier to get rid of it)



May 2011 - Hi Barry, Gillian and Guy here from Dorset Uk and Via Cavour (now blocked up) - Ofena! 

We had a lovely time last year in your kitchen drinking wine with Gianni. Have just logged in after many months and read this post. Is this a very recent post and do you think it will apply to us? Very interested to know if there are any serious developments in terms of getting things fixed. Have been in contact with Pam in the interim on the phone. 

Must admit we have kind of left things completely for about a year. We are back in Italy at the end of June for two weeks and will be coming to Ofena, and hopefully meet up with Gianni week of June 29th onwards. If you are around it would be good to meet up. Best wishes, Gillian and Guy


----------



## Barry (Jan 28, 2008)

GuidoandGillian said:


> May 2011 - Hi Barry, Gillian and Guy here from Dorset Uk and Via Cavour (now blocked up) - Ofena!
> 
> We had a lovely time last year in your kitchen drinking wine with Gianni. Have just logged in after many months and read this post. Is this a very recent post and do you think it will apply to us? Very interested to know if there are any serious developments in terms of getting things fixed. Have been in contact with Pam in the interim on the phone.
> 
> Must admit we have kind of left things completely for about a year. We are back in Italy at the end of June for two weeks and will be coming to Ofena, and hopefully meet up with Gianni week of June 29th onwards. If you are around it would be good to meet up. Best wishes, Gillian and Guy


Hello Gil & Guy
Why is via Cavour closed? Your house was classed B so very little damage? Your part of Aggregato 22 along with 16 others. You should check with the comune whether an application has been made yet. Gianni says we have to the end of June but I don't know about Ofena. You should have a new mayor when you go, Rita is not running (for Mayor, she's trying to get on the council though) We are hoping for september but nothing definite yet.
Gianni is bored as Mira is still in Cuba.


----------



## Guido (Apr 9, 2009)

Gianni bored? Non ti credo - ha troppo lavoro e tante fimmine per i momenti di solitudine..

Only joking - i imagine Gianni is pining away..

So nice to be in touch again - somehow the unending saga of how and what and maybe even why others should bother just keeps it all in perspective - i am looking forward to paying my annual visit to the comune, reminding the technico of my miserable existence and seeing who it is that has taken up residence in the mayor's office, where, presumably, the 'poltrona' is located. Perhaps we will run into the horrible woman from house around italy who sold us the joint, and is always prowling around, then, invigorated by the indifference of officialdom descend to view our little piece of italy, and see what awful degradation has befallen it in the interim, before retiring to consider anew our options from the safe distance of the terrazzo at bar aufinium.... i can't wait!

Avanti cittadini, avanti tutti quanti, c'e niente da perdere! 

Guido


----------



## Barry (Jan 28, 2008)

Guido said:


> Gianni bored? Non ti credo - ha troppo lavoro e tante fimmine per i momenti di solitudine..
> 
> Only joking - i imagine Gianni is pining away..
> 
> ...


Ah that's what we like to see. The renowned British cheerfulness in the face of adversity! You will have to meet the new mayor, Mauro Castagna, who I am sure will push forward your compensation claim in typical Italian fashion.
There are actual repairs going on in Carrufo and several houses and the church should be complete this year. It just occurred to me since we are category E thanks to 2 crooked roof tiles then we shouldn't have to pay ICI! As none of the full time residents pay then it means we have been fully integrated into the local culture!


----------



## Clive in Abruzzo (Sep 3, 2010)

We were affected (shaken) by the earthquake but didn't suffer any physical damage to speak of. Nonetheless we had our balconies replaced care of the state. Every resident in the town has had something done - all handled by the Comune.


----------



## Barry (Jan 28, 2008)

Clive in Abruzzo said:


> We were affected (shaken) by the earthquake but didn't suffer any physical damage to speak of. Nonetheless we had our balconies replaced care of the state. Every resident in the town has had something done - all handled by the Comune.


The impression we got is that they found something wrong with every house. A chance to get some money out of the federal government and to provide some local employment.


----------

